# Home Affairs Dept - Resolved



## craigb (10/3/17)

Hi Community at large, hope someone can shed some light here.

Last year we applied for our daughter's unabridged birth certificate at the local DHA. Filled in the form, paid the fees and told to wait for further communication. None came. Now, 7 months later we went to see what's happening and are told the process is stalled, and we need to fill out more forms. One being a Notice of birth and the other being an affidavit for late registration of birth. Supposedly these will "speed up the process"

Our child is 14 years old and was registered and has an ID number, so i am worried that filling out these forms could prejudice us in some way.

Suggestions please?


----------



## craigb (10/3/17)

Update.. 

Kids born between 2000 and 2004 have incomplete data in the DHA system. That is why you have to fill in the extra forms.

Other than that, Edenvale DHA is much, much sharper then their Benoni buddies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

